# Delta to Delta Step Up Transformer



## Romexrat (Nov 23, 2013)

I am looking at wiring a Delta to delta step up transformer. 30 KVA. 208 3 phase primary and 600 3 phase secondary. My question is how do you safely groung the transformer so that if you have a phase go to ground it will trip the three phase breaker on the primary side.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The primary low side is protected by the feeder breaker and is most likely fed from a grounded system already.

The secondary high side you want to protect should have one phase grounded. This will give you 600V-to-ground on the remaining two phases. And you'll have what's called a corner-grounded delta.

You need to be careful about how you treat your grounded phase. I don't have the Good Book in front of me, but for one thing, you can't use fuses in your secondary overcurrent protection because your grounded-phase overcurrent protection needs to open all the remaining phases.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Or ground detection equipment on secondary side.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

SteveBayshore said:


> Or ground detection equipment on secondary side.


would that shunt trip the primary breaker?


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

iGard makes ground fault detection equipment that does this.


----------

